# Should I be concerned? - Update - KIDS ARE HERE



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have never seen this before. I have a first freshener that is due on April 24th (I'm sure of this date, unless someone got in and out of a pen without me knowing.) and when I went out to check on everyone just now, I noticed that her tail is soaking wet like her water broke.

Should I be concerned about the about the amount of discharge??? There is no smell, and no colour. Her udder is a little fuller then it was this morning. Ligs are very soft/gone, but they are on 2 other does due the same day, and I get that alot with my FF's.

Just came in to get my camera, going back out to take pics.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

So here are some photos, and hopefully I'm just a worry wart  .

I did notice after taking the pictures that she isn't as "untucked" as she looks in person, she's a bit skiddish and didn't want me fussing with her. And also her vulva is wet and that didn't show in the photo either. Should I "go in" and see if she's dialated? I don't want to stress her out if I don't have to.

















And one more - look at her rump! She's usually nice and level.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Well.. that is a long tail. Maybe she had a pee episode on her tail but it looks to be clear so could be water. Do you trim tails? I didnt last year and yeck what a mess that was after they kidded .. the blood oozing out just stuck all over their tails and it was a mess.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

It didn't smell like pee, but I do suppose that's a possibility. She couldn't have got it in the water trough though.

Hehe, all my girls have those crazy long tails so I do birthing cuts about a week before they are due. I had already trimmed the sides of her tails before we bred her, so they are still a bit shorter.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

I'm watching her on the barn camera now, not really doing anything out the ordinary.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Well her tail is still soaked 2.5hrs later, it hasn't dried at all :shrug: .

I guess I'll just keep an eye on her for now, see how she is in the morning.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

That is something that would concern me.... especially if it's still wet. She's not acting any differently?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

She doesn't seem any different at all, she's acting very normal.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

No signs of labour, no pushing, nothing.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Oh one thing I thought of - if she does go on her due date (the 24th) should I be then concerned about a dry birth???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

If this was her water breaking...I don't think theres chance that her kids would be alive should she go to her due date, even though they are within their own sac, if the amnion surrounding those kid sacs is ruptured the risk of infection is very high and I would think there has to be a reason behind a rupture of the amnion


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

So do you think I should check to see if she's dialated? And there is no vet around for me this weekend.... :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Have you found the area that she was in when this happened? A spot that feels sticky would indicate her water broke....also, have you felt for kid movement?

Before I would check her for dilation, I would be feeling for kids kicking. If you do check her for dilation, be as clean as you can be, even clean her up before you check, if she's dilated you'll be able to get 2 fingers in and won't feel a "donut", if she's closed I'd just moniter her and do kid movement checks daily.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

I can see the kids kicking on the video camera when she lays down. I didn't see any obvious wet spots earlier - but its a big pen with a few other goats in it....

I'll have to wait until hubby gets home to help me hold her.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Actually he'll have to check her - I'm out of my special gloves (I have a bad latex allergy).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Just a thought, but are you watching her none stop? Might she just be cleaning her self? I wouldnt think this before, but I just got done looking at Billys babys butt today and was very wet(like in your pic) and could not figure out what was going on, so sat with them and watched, and she just cleans the crap out of that little butt. I hope it is something like this and not something serious!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

I've pretty much been watching her non stop on the video camera for the last 5hrs, I haven't seen her licking at all. And when she's peeing it doesn't really look like its getting on her tail - she holds it up over her back.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

hmmm. You would probably be able to know by now if it was pee by the smell. So it is a concern if it is her water I suppose. Maybe just a bit leaked out for now.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Something is definitely leaking out :sigh: her tail is still just as wet this morning.

Did clean her up and hubby went in last night, only one finger (although his fingers are bigger then mine.) and did feel the cervix. But this morning when I went out, she looks alot more loose back there.

I'm really at a loss on what to do :shrug: . I really hope there was an accidental breeding I don't know about and she's due sooner.

Should I start her on some antibiotics? And I have everything I need to induce her, but I don't think I should yet.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Well, darn, what's happening now? I don't think I'd give anything to induce. Sounds like she's getting ready on her own. There isn't anything you can do to stop it, so just treat it like a normal birth, ( ray: it progresses normally) and pray. I'm hoping there was an earlier breeding and the kids are ok.

Sometimes, "stuff" just happens. We get used to it...we cry a little and move on. :sigh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

I am so sorry, I was trying to think of something else it could be. I agree with dee, just let her do her thing. Keep us posted and I got my fingers crossed for a good ending.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Still no changes. Watched her run and play a little bit and I could see little dribbles of liquid coming out, so I know for sure she's leaking.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

:clap: Her tail is dry this morning. Fingers crossed everything will be okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

:hug: ray:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

She was fine all weekend but this morning now appears to be in early labour with amber goo coming out. There is no blood or bad smells, so really ray: she got bred sooner then I thought and everything is okay.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Hoping everything is all right.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Well we are back to a soaking wet tail, the amber goo stopped before lunch and she is not dialated one bit. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Sounds like her water broke and with the amber goo labor should be soon. May she have been bred earlier?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Still nothing. Wet tail, with some small amber globs of goo coming out now and then, but not streaming. And still not dialated. :shrug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Hope everything is okay. My FF dribbled amber goo for a goo 12 hours before she kidded.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

This has been going on for days now though :sigh: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Can you get another breeder out there... that knows what to look for... to check her out? Or a vet?

It does sound quite odd.... :hug: ray:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

So as of right now, her tail is dry again and she is loosing her white mucous plug - everything looks normal.

Waiting on a call back from the vet though just incase.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

I have no advice to give but I'm sorry she's giving you cause for worry. I'm wondering what the vet will tell you. Hopefully she will get close to her due date and deliver no problem. Is april 24 day 150?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Yes, the 24th is day 150, the other FF doe due the same day is also loosing her mucous plug today - soooo hopefully I _am_ just a worry wart!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Oh she's kidding!!! I'll update when I can. ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

Trust me i am the same way. I worry about every little thing with these darn goats. The cattle are so much easier LOL. Good luck and I hope it all works out.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

oooooohhh....hope all will be well! I'll be watching for news! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

How are things? :hug: ray:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

any news yet? hoping for a good outcome for you! ray:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I may have jumped the gun on the kidding  . I won't post again until there are babies on the ground :hair: . LOL.

So an update - still no call back from the vet. BUT with the shinanigans that went on yesterday, I did find a few things out.

When I saw her down and pushing in the morning, I saw some fluid come out and thought for sure she was in labour. She didn't progress (obvious to me now, because she wasn't really in labour). So I went in to check. She is dialating now - AND HAS A SMALL PROLAPSE that I can't see when she's standing (that's a good thing though!). So that explains the wet tail and leaking, it is probably urine because she wouldn't be able to pee properly. And the pushing I see her doing is because of the uncomfortable prolapse when she lays down. She is not straining or pushing hard.

I will be keeping a very close eye on her, but I think she may hold out for a little while longer.

And I will be calling the vet again if they still don't call me back, to double check my findings and make sure everything is okay.

I have no actual experience with a prolapse before, other then what I've read, so any info/advice is appreciated!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

LOL. Don't be so hard on yourself, after a few years you think you've "seen it all" and then something new comes up and you are reminded you really "know nothing!".

I'm hoping for an easy kidding for you. Sounds like your doe has read the "does code" and is driving you crazy! So, it won't be long now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

I had a doe that prolapsed out the size of a orange...3 weeks before she was due. A vaginal prolapse is mainly swollen tissues from the weight of multiple kids, it can sometimes cause difficulties with delivery but with my doe, hers went in when she stood but at the time I was dealing with a family medical emergency and just had the vet out to stitch her to keep it in...I snipped the stitch 2 days before her due date and she delivered a few hours later with triplet does.

If it gets bigger the further along she gets, just keep the area clean by pouring warm water over it....and surprisingly, plain white sugar poured over it will help shrink the tissues.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

One of my does had a prolapse this year... she showed white mucous everyday for the last several weeks.. her kidding was difficult, but I think it was more due to tangled kids/ bad presentations than the prolapse. She is fine now...


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Okay I feel better now! Thanks everyone.

She has more mucous coming out today, mostly when she lays down.

And I will try not to worry so much :laugh: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

:hug: :wink:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I'm really worried again. 

The prolapse is now coming out her anus too, she's been doing alot of pushing, but nothing is coming out but the prolapse. I am once again trying desperately to get ahold of the vet with no luck. I have called another breeder who a friend referred me to, just waiting for her to get here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Hope all is OK.... ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Oh no....the prolapse needs to be put back in ...so she stops pushing.....Praying you get a hold of a vet..... :hug: ray:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Forgive me if I don't explain things clearly - the prolapse is only coming out when she lays down. When she lays down she also starts pushing, I'm not sure if she's in labour or if she's pushing because of the prolapse. And now when she pushes, the prolapse ALSO comes out her anus - the whole area bulges out too.

So the other breeder came, washed up and went in - she got up to the middle of her forearm with no issues. She said she could feel a kid (the mouth and head) but couldn't actually get to the kid, she thought because of the prolapse. There was no actual "opening" to get the kid out - again, I'm sorry if I'm not explaining this clearly.

She had never seen this before, and suggested I get the vet, which I'm already trying to do. :sigh: Does it sound like she's not ready to kid yet?

I'm so confused and worried. :tears:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

She might have a tilted uterus. When she lays down and you see the prolapse can you see a hole? If not its tilted. 
I had a doe that kidded in feb and had a prolapse before that, Ill see if I can find the sites I found, one that I found explained how to deliver with a tilt. 
Mine was not that bad, just every once in a while when she layed down it would come out. Valleyvet.com has a prolapse harness, I have yet to use it since she kidded by the time it came, but maybe if it were to stay in she would not want to push any more.
When they went in was there like something between him/her and the kid??? Im thinking it is tilted. See if you can find that site, I will look as well, but you might want to make sure a vet looks at her since it is a little tricky.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I would be taking this doe to a vet. I dont understand how your friend could feel a kid but not be able to get it out, was there a layer of tissue in the way??? A uterine torsion (twist) is the only thing I can think of that would explain a wall of tissue between a hand and the kid. Whether its that or something else, I would have a vet experienced in sheep/goat obstetrics have a look at her.

With the prolapse, they will push but usually only at a prolapse that remains out. A prolapse that pops back in when she hops up is fine to leave that way. You may want to give her calcium as this is one of the contributing factors for prolapsing.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Thank you Jessica - yes that's how it felt there was a wall between the kid and her hand, with no opening to be found. I do not see a hole in the prolapse when she lays down and it pushes out, its a bubble of pink tissue.

I had an old time sheep farmer come out last night and he put a prolapse harness on her, he didn't think she was ready to kid, but was just straining to poop and pee, which she can do without a problem if she's standing, but seems to do more often when she's laying down. He thinks she will likely have a uterine prolapse after she kids, and should be culled if so :tears: . The harness seems to have helped for now, she is not pushing so much.

I found a horse vet I used to work with that is coming to have a look at her today for me. My regular vet is very far from me, and isn't calling me back. He has never done this to me before  .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Tell the vets office... it is an emergency.....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Can you still feel the kids move??


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Well I did explain it was an emergency, and the nasty girl on the phone said if its an emergency, I should bring her in. I don't have that option :sigh: . And I really feel like I don't want to deal with this vet anymore, this is ridiculous. I always pay cash when they come, I never have an outstanding bill and I should not be getting treated this way even if I'm a far drive.

I can still feel the kid(s) moving. I don't like this harness, she is still pushing now and then, and I'm worried I won't know if she's in labour.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

The vet might not know how you are being treated..might want him to know about it.....someone iz comming out today right??? I dont like the pushing...what day is she on again? And is she showing any signs of labor?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I just went through something quite similar to this. In my doe's case her cervix would not dialate. I lost the doe. I did get my doe to the vet, but they couldn't save her. They checked her calcium and it was very low. They gave her IV calcium, but she still did not dialate. I have some theories, but I'm not a vet. As a last ditch effort for this doe if no Vet was available, I would try to get some calcium gluconate down her. Or CMPK gel. My guess is the "barrier" that the neighbor was feeling was a closed or only partially opened cervix.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Well, someone was supposed to be coming out, but so far a no show and I've been here all day....

She's on day 152 now. We feed good quality straight alfalfa hay all year round, I can't see it being a calcium issue, but who knows. I will try to locate some anyway - can't hurt right?

Tenacross I'm sorry you lost your doe! I'm starting to feel like I've already lost this one.

If the "barrier" was a closed cervix, would she have been able to go that far in without resistance? My experience with a closed cervix is that normally I can't get more then 1 or 2 fingers in, but I have no idea if that is different when they have a vaginal prolapse....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Since you are not seeing a 'hole' in the prolapse I am thinking that it is to far down, tilted, If you, or your friend to go in, and instead of going straight in your going to have to go down a bit and see if you can find the hole (sorry I dont know the proper terms lol) and once you find it you should be able to see if she is dialated. From I remember of what I read, if its tilted, its going to be a 2 person job, your going to have to kinda hold the uterus up and in so that when the kids come out the prolape stays in. I can not find that site for the live of me, Ill look again, they explain it way better then I can


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I dont really know what you mean about a 'tilted' uterus, Jessica? I have never heard the term. Would you mind explaining more? Every prolapse I have had, I have never seen a 'hole' like you are describing, just a bubble of pink tissue. Remember this is the vulva prolapsing that we are seeing, not the uterus prolapsing.

shibby - I would be giving her calcium, for sure even with your alfalfa. With the harness - is it a 'bearing retainer'? A plastic device kinda like a big wooden spoon or spatula that went inside the vulva to hold the prolapse in? If so - she can kid with it in - when it is time for the kid to come, the head pushes the device out. BUT - I am worried that your friend was able to get her arm in so far - it is hard to say without seeing her but to me that sounds like she is dilated and thus the kid is ready to come. Especially since she could feel the kid - means the kid has moved up and it preparing to enter the birth canal. I hope that horse vet is able to come out and solve the mystery, I really am praying for you and your doe.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

i believe she is referring to the cervix..


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

i think??? forgive me, but i'm kind of confused...if they felt a head and mouth, doesn't that mean that they had to go through the cervix which would have to be dilated in order to get into the womb/uterus where the kids are??


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

oh, i think i get it..and if it's what i'm thinking, i'd go with the tilted uterus...where the uterus is in a different position than normal and it's not lined up properly with the cervix...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I just dont understand how a uterus can not be lined up with the cervix ... They are attached ...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*



keren said:


> I just dont understand how a uterus can not be lined up with the cervix ... They are attached ...


I agree with Keren here...if your friend was in past her wrist and felt kids nose etc, she was through the cervix and into the uterus...I'd be getting a vet there ASAP... This doe is at term and the kids viable right?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*



liz said:


> keren said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont understand how a uterus can not be lined up with the cervix ... They are attached ...
> ...


This is what's confusing me as well. :shrug:

The vet did not come out.

She is wearing a nylon harness, no insert. I decided to go in so I could feel for myself what is going on. I went in pretty far past my wrist without using any force at all. I too hit the "wall" of tissue, with an open hand I felt all around and I couldn't find an opening at all. And I couldn't move the tissue either. If I pushed lightly I could feel a kid there (through the tissue) - but I didn't feel a mouth I don't think, but I didn't try hard, I didn't want to damage something.

This doesn't seem right at all. Her kids are term and would be viable, but I think she needs a c-section!

I'm going to call a few more small animal clinics to see if they can help, and also a few of the large dairy cow farms, maybe they have a vet coming out regularly. And I'm going to try to find some calcium.

My husband says if we don't get any help we should put her down and try to get the kids out.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I don't feel qualified to give you much advice but I've had a couple of extremely difficult deliveries that I find hard to explain. Both times I was able to get my arm past my wrist into the doe quite easily, then hit a thick membrane wall but there was a tiny hole in the wall which I ended up manually manipulating with my fingers till I was able to stretch the hole big enough to reach thru' to pull the kid. It was a couple-hour process of putting my arm into the doe multiple times and running my fingers around the rim of that tiny hole in the wall. I assume that was the cervix needing to be dilated but I was surprised that I would be able to go in that far before reaching the cervix! If you think it sounds like a similiar case, then I would probably go in again and see if you can't find a tiny hole and then slowly, gently run your finger around the rim of the hole putting on more and more pressure and hopefully get it open big enough to get to the kids. If there's absolutely no tiny hole to start with, you may need a c-section. My does were NOT prolapsing though so it may be a completely different situation.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Ok, found this, I dont know if I can send the site to you with out breaking words, and a mod. is more then welcome to step in and tell me that it is not ok to pm you with the site, but if it is ok, and you would like I can pm you with the whole site and you can read for your self.
A FEW EXAMPLES OF A TILTED UTERUS ARE:

A position of the uterus in which the body of the uterus is directed ventrally. On speculum examination of the vagina, acute anteversion of the uterus may be deduced from the location of the cervix in the posterior of the vaginal vault. 
A position of the uterus in which its body is bent backward on itself at the isthmus of the cervix and the lower uterine segment. On speculum examination of the vagina, the condition may be deduced by the location of the cervix in the anterior vaginal vault.
A position of the uterus in which the body of the uterus is directed away from the midline, toward the back.

which basicaly saying that it is tilted away from the cervix.

Any ways, I think all are right about a vet, even if I am wrong. Just trying to help out, good luck!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*



Jessica84 said:


> Ok, found this, I dont know if I can send the site to you with out breaking words, and a mod. is more then welcome to step in and tell me that it is not ok to pm you with the site, but if it is ok, and you would like I can pm you with the whole site and you can read for your self.
> A FEW EXAMPLES OF A TILTED UTERUS ARE:
> 
> A position of the uterus in which the body of the uterus is directed ventrally. On speculum examination of the vagina, acute anteversion of the uterus may be deduced from the location of the cervix in the posterior of the vaginal vault.
> ...


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Thank you everyone for the replies! Minibarn - you were spot on, thank you so much for sharing!!!

I didn't ever get a vet out, but a cow "midwife" came to my rescue! :leap: 
My doe does NOT have a uterine torsion or a tilted uterus PHEW!!

She found the cervix in the "wall" just like minibarn said, and it is not dialated at all. The lady that is helping me had me go in to feel it too so I'd know for in the future. She doesn't think she's quite ready to kid yet though and said to just allow her alittle bit more time, but don't let her go too far over her due date. She said I can rub Lute on the cervix if she needs help dialating (a friend of mine has told me this before as well) later.

She is guessing that the doe is going to have triplets or possibly quads, and that's why she's prolapsing. She also sold me some calcium, but said she didn't really need it right now. She wasn't concerned about the prolapse, and told me just to leave the harness off unless she's starts doing some major straining again.

This great lady even gave me her contact numbers and said I could call her anytime night or day if I felt I needed anymore help with this doe. So, I am back to feeling better again - but I will be gone tonight and most of the day tomorrow, so lets hope she doesn't decide to kid then ray: .


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Thank Goodness...please keep us posted...i'm dealing with my first prolapse issue also..i've seen it happen during labor, but my doe isn't due for another month and has the same issue lying down..


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I will keep everyone posted for sure! Hopefully the next update will be pictures of some beautiful healthy kiddos!!

Its nerve racking! I'm in no way a new goat owner either, but this is a first for me. Hopefully a last too, my patch of grey hair is getting bigger :laugh: .


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I'm glad to hear the info I gave you was helpful. Both of my does went into labour like normal but then didn't seem to progress, eventually they were definitely in distress but not intensely pushing till I was sure something was wrong so I went in and that was what I found - the wall with a tiny hole which I stimulated till I was able to pull kids. The one doe with triplets needed me to pull each kid because by then she was too tired to push at all. Hopefully all will progress normally with your doe when her time comes. So glad you have a friend to call if needed and hope the doe waits for you to be there! Can't wait to hear good news!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Thanks for updating, so glad someone knowledgeable was able to help you out.

Please DO give her the calcium, its not going to hurt and calcium deficiency is one of the contributing factors to prolapses. Calcium deficiency, multiple litters, and short bodied does. Calcium is the only one we can do anything about, and I've seen it work wonders.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

She did not kid while I was gone :thumb: . But, now we are on day 156. I can feel her ligs today too.

Keren - I did give her calcium anyway actually, on saturday before I did afternoon chores.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

:thumb: glad she waited for you! but now I hope she doesn't wait any longer! is there any chance she got bred at a later date?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

That is the only due date for her. Her udder looks pretty strutted now though, hopefully not too much longer to go. I'm nervous about having to induce her if she waits much longer, since I know they have stronger contractions and with the prolapse the way it is, she doesn't need to be pushing any harder then she has to.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*



shibby7 said:


> Keren - I did give her calcium anyway actually, on saturday before I did afternoon chores.


Thats great :thumb:


----------



## AAnderson (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

We are dealing with a similar situation and I am struggling to find any reliable information. I hope everything works out with your doe! Please post your updates so others (ie: me) can know what to do!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

I believe today might be the day. She started dialating last night, not much maybe 1-2cm. Udder is strutted now. I haven't checked her yet this morning, just watching her on the barn camera as I drink my coffee.

I'm hoping she'll wait til there's someone here to video tape - as I searched all over the internet last night for videos of does with prolapses kidding and I couldn't find one (if anyone knows of any, please share the link!).


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Ohh I wish you could do a link with your camera so we could follow too!! Hoping all goes well


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

She's dialated a little bit more this morning, and when I put my finger through the cervix, there is a kid right there and I can feel its mouth and front legs, so at least the first one is positioned good, ready to go. And its alive.

Going to give her some more calcium this morning, and if that doesn't help her dialate I'll rub some lute on the cervix too.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

 yay! all sounds good! will be watching for the news!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Praying she'll kid easily!!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

We have streaming now :dance: .


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

:applaud: :applaud: :applaud:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

Prayers that all goes well!

Also, I've had experience with vaginal prolapse with one of my girls...after extensive research, it's uncommon for a uterine prolapse to follow after delivery in goats...more prevalent in sheep and cows. Your doe should do just fine and all will be normal again once she deluivers and the pressure is off the sensitive tissues...my vet did however suggest that my doe not be bred again because it's common to reoccur with each pregnancy after.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

We have one HUGE healthy buck kid out so far! Don't think she's done, just came in to grab some more old towels. Be back soon!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Should I be concerned? - Update - Small Prolapse*

:leap: that's great! congrats!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay so she had two boys - one 9.5lbs and one 8lbs.

I had to help pull, more so on the bigger first one. But the prolapse disappeared when her cervix was fully dialated - so maybe not a real prolapse? Maybe it just looked that way because the big kid was right there the whole time? Or is that normally how it goes?? :shrug: Anyway everything went pretty smoothly, and mom & babies are doing great - its her first time and I couldn't be more pleased.

So that makes 24 :kidblue: & 8 :kidred: so far.

I will have pictures up very very soon!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Yay  Glad everything turned out ok. Congratulations!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! It was likely the biggest kid causing her all the swelling...good to hear that they are doing well! :stars:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations!! so glad to hear mom & kids are well!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! Where are the pictures?!!!? LOL


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

congrats  yes usually with a vaginal prolapse the kidding goes normally and it all stays in place


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry - had to get my grass cut before the rain got here :laugh: .

Here is boy #1:









And boy #2:









Sorry for the poor quality!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!! The first boy looks HUGE!
How is mama doing? A little warmed Witch Hazel on a soft cloth will help with any swelling she has.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

So happy to hear it turned out well. You have had a lot of boys! I like the looks of the first one. They are both really cute.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Mom is doing great, no swelling yet. I feel so relieved, and I worried for nothing  .

Yes, we've had an awful lot of bucklings this year! Its getting to be quite depressing, but its actually a good thing because I have to downsize my herd this year, so this way there's not many doelings for me to be tempted to keep :thumb: .

This does sister also had two bucklings a week ago:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Ohh my goodness the first boy is massive!! Glad they are both here safe and sound


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are all soooo cute!  Congrats again!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

:leap: 
I'm so glad everything turned out okay. Both kids are adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...congrats..........   :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so glad everything went ok for you. That is really good news. That first boy looks really big with nice style I might add. I know having alot of boys is not always a good thing but I like too keep every girl so I try to have more boys since we do raise boers there is always a market for boys which is nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good to hear.... :thumb:


----------

